# New Car Decision



## SKIQUATTRO (May 26, 2010)

never thought it'd give me this much anx.....volvo lease is up, we are leaning towards buying as we are doing 20k+ miles/year on the main kid hauler.  Would prefer to get one with a few miles on it as i'd like someone else to suck up the depreciation.....

GMC Acadia,,,fits the bill for us in most categories (found 1 with 4800 miles, dealer demo) asking $47K

Sorry, but i'm not paying $800+/month for a Acadia....he also has a yukon denali xl 2007 for about $30k 50K miles.

I've never owned an american vechicle, how do they hold up in the long run?  Might consider going back to an Armada if i can find one that'll offset gas prices...doesnt CAMP have something to do with Nissan or only Subie?

Might call a buddin in DC that has a connection at the dealer auctions.....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 26, 2010)

Best car I've ever owned was a 1995 Ford Explorer.  Bought it in 99 with 82K miles on it.  Beat the living hell out of it until 2005 when I sold it with 198K miles on it.  Outside of CV boots and I believe ti-rods, the only thing I had to do to it was basic maintenance.  I'd have zero reservations about buying an Explorer again if I was in the market for an SUV.


----------



## riverc0il (May 26, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I've never owned an american vechicle, how do they hold up in the long run?


There might have been a difference in quality between domestic and foreign but it is no longer the case from similar tier manufacturers. You will have lots of people piss on domestics and on the flip side you will have others with great experiences. Same with domestics. My first Saturn went to 204k and my current is up to 160k, both with very very low maintenance dollars invested (perhaps a little TOO low  -- by my choice). Buy based on the history of the model, not the history of the company.

Share a little more info. Seems like hauling kids is the primary issue. How many kids? What ages? How much gear? What else is a "must have" versus a want?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 26, 2010)

2 kids (5 and 9)
ski gear/beach gear/surfing/weekend luggage (we are away most weekends)

averaging 20k+/miles year

needs/wants
2nd row captains chairs
3rd row (fold flat)
Nav
rear dvd

wife is not crazy about minivans, would prefer a preowned suv if the numbers work and offsets gas...


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2010)

Like I know you've seen me post before skiquattro, LOVE my Acadia! Just went through 28k this past weekend (13 months since I 1st drove off the lot with it) just a well built, well thought out vehicle IMHO especially with a couple of kids and associated gear to haul - service wise I've just been the routine prescribed stuff (tire rotations/oil + other fluid changes/etc) and per the OnStar vehicle diagnostics and the monthly e-mail my car essentially sends me via OnStar) i'm averaging service intervals in the 8-9k mile range (I've been doing my service when my OnStar diagnostics tell me that I have less than 20% engine oil life left) 

If I totalled my Acadia today, I'd go right back down to my GMC dealer and buy another one without any hesitations!


----------



## Philpug (May 27, 2010)

The GM Lamda sisters and Yukon/Burbans are IMHO best in class for these segments. If you are driving 20K/yr you are throwing all chance for any value down the road out the window so I would look at the cheapest one for the upfront cost which would probably be the Saturn Outlook.


----------



## Glenn (May 27, 2010)

The domestics are putting out some nice vehicles these days. 

Randomness: After going on the "Test Track" ride last month @ Disney World, you're emptied into a room full of GM cars. Of course, I dragged my wife around to each one. They were all pretty slick. 

I drive a 2003 Grand Cherokee. It's a very solid vehicle. I'd buy another domestic without hesitation.


----------



## HD333 (May 27, 2010)

How about buying out the XC-90 at lease end?  If it is suiting you well, you know how it has been maintained, etc... 

+1 for the Saturn Outlook, IIRC basically an Acadia with different badges. My sister has one as her kids hauler and loves it.  Probably get one cheaper than an Acadia due to Saturn no longer being around.

One other viable option that may fit your needs that I never thought I would recomend until spending some time in one is the Mazda CX-9, no captians chairs in the second row but it is roomier than it looks and is a nice ride.  I drove one 4 hrs home from ME awhile ago and I was impressed.

HD


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 27, 2010)

we have the xc70 wagon, the xc90 isnt big enough for our needs.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 27, 2010)

we really like the acadia, but i just cant get over a GMC going for 48K....nuts..will keep looking.


----------



## drjeff (May 27, 2010)

HD333 said:


> +1 for the Saturn Outlook, IIRC basically an Acadia with different badges. My sister has one as her kids hauler and loves it.  Probably get one cheaper than an Acadia due to Saturn no longer being around.



The biggest difference(aside from the brand emlems) essentially between the Saturn Outlook, the Chevy Traverse, The GMC Acadia and the Buick Enclave basically gets down to the level of interior ammenties that they come with (typically standard).  Could you get an Outlook with all the features that it sounds like Skiquattro is looking for, yup. Would it likely for a number of reasons be a bunch more difficult (and possibly costlier as a result) than say an Acadia or Enclave - possibly and that could be an issue to consider too


----------



## billski (May 27, 2010)

I have no issues with buying a used car 2-4 years old, provided I can be confident it wasn't driven by a maniac.

Separately, isn't the Saturn brand going to fold?


----------



## billski (May 27, 2010)

I know I'll be inciting a near-riot amoung the SUV-allegiant, but for hauling kids and equipment, we've been quite pleased with our Sienna minivan.  We've had at times 7 soccer players, and 5 hockey players with all their equipment.  It's gone skiing during snowstorms (sans snow tires), to the beach, on long trips and lots of time in the city.  It gets much better mileage than most SUVs and has had nary a repair.  There are really no complaints.  I know, the social stigma will probably repulse many, but from a practical point of view, as a kid hauler (and our kid hauler days are now numbered) it was a good choice for that period of our lives.


----------



## Puck it (May 27, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> never thought it'd give me this much anx.....volvo lease is up, we are leaning towards buying as we are doing 20k+ miles/year on the main kid hauler. Would prefer to get one with a few miles on it as i'd like someone else to suck up the depreciation.....
> 
> GMC Acadia,,,fits the bill for us in most categories (found 1 with 4800 miles, dealer demo) asking $47K
> 
> ...


 
I paid $36K for an Enclave CXL fully loaded last year with 8K on it.  It is the same as an Acadia.


----------



## Geoff (May 27, 2010)

billski said:


> I have no issues with buying a used car 2-4 years old, provided I can be confident it wasn't driven by a maniac.



Unless you know the prior owner, there is no telling how the car was driven and maintained.  If I had a lease car, I would abuse the heck out of it knowing it wasn't going to be my problem.


----------



## ctenidae (May 27, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Unless you know the prior owner, there is no telling how the car was driven and maintained.  If I had a lease car, I would abuse the heck out of it knowing it wasn't going to be my problem.



I would never do anything like drive through 2 feet of storm surge in my leased vehicle. Ever. Maybe. 1.5 feet, perhaps.


----------



## billski (May 27, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Unless you know the prior owner, there is no telling how the car was driven and maintained. If I had a lease car, I would abuse the heck out of it knowing it wasn't going to be my problem.


 
I used to think that too. I've now owned three and none was factory certified. Have you had a leased car? You're responsible for maintenance. They often nickle and dime you for all kinds of deficiencies at end of term. Get a good inspection from a good mechanic, it's pretty easy to see if a used car is abused.


----------



## Edd (May 27, 2010)

If you're planning on putting alot of miles on a car than buying used isn't something I'm comfortable with.  I want to KNOW it hasn't been abused.

It's rarely mentioned but, if you're taking a loan out, the interest rate on a used car is more than for a new one.  Combine that with unforeseen problems than buying used isn't always the deal people claim.


----------



## billski (May 27, 2010)

Edd said:


> It's rarely mentioned but, if you're taking a loan out, the interest rate on a used car is more than for a new one. QUOTE]
> 
> Rate differential is hardly mentioned any more because the is nearly negligible unless  you must do business with a local brick and mortar bank.  I've taken used car loans out from these guys in recent years:  https://www.wellsfargo.com/autoloans/  their rates are identical today.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2010)

Auto loans at 3.99% for new and used through PFCU:

https://www.penfed.org

We became members because of our military status but I think there is a way for non-military types to become members as well.

When I bought last year the dealer was able to match this rate.

I normally buy new because I keep cars for a while, but the depreciation on the first few years is a killer.  When I test drove some CPO cars, however, many of them seemed in near new condition.  Going used takes more work but if it makes a particular model within reach then I think it's worth it.


----------



## smitty77 (May 30, 2010)

Just tossing this one in there for consideration:  Dodge Journey.  Not an SUV but a cross-over

Fairly new model (2 years in the making now?) but it has available 3 row seating, V-6, AWD, auto stick, DVD, nav, sat radio, all kinds of interior storage, side-curtain airbags and a 5-star crash rating.  We have 2 kids, ages 8 and 4 and the 5-seater hauls them and their gear comfortably.  The 7-seat option was only $1k extra, but they didn't have one in the color we wanted and the special deal was only on "on the lot" vehicles.  We picked up a 2010 model last November for around $22K, sticker price was around $26k.  The Dodge dealer also sold Chevy, and I couldn't touch a similar vehicle in their lineup for much under $30k.  We've had good luck with our last Chrysler product, so it was a no-brainer for me.

That being said, I abused the heck out of my company pickup - a 2005 Ford F-150 2wd extended cab - for 197k miles and aside from the wearables (tires, brakes and rotors, shocks, ball joints) it was pretty much maintenance free.  Just a transmission output shaft sensor (at 140k) and an tranny cooler line at 190k.  It did like to eat rotors every 70k but that may have had more to do with hard stops from highway speeds while loaded (I did say it was abused).


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2010)

Has anyone looked at a Ford Flex? They seem nice and roomy, come with AWD, seat 6 or 7, and are pretty economical.


----------



## Edd (Jun 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Has anyone looked at a Ford Flex? They seem nice and roomy, come with AWD, seat 6 or 7, and are pretty economical.



A few of us rented one for a week in Utah 2 seasons ago.  I have to say I didn't mind driving it a bit.  The interior is vast and has a good quality feel.  It's a heavy car and a bit floaty but you don't buy it for handling.  I didn't get a chance to drive it in snow.  It's too much car for me but if I was looking at cars in that class I would seriously consider it.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6668751/


----------



## mondeo (Jun 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Has anyone looked at a Ford Flex? They seem nice and roomy, come with AWD, seat 6 or 7, and are pretty economical.


http://jalopnik.com/5543001/a-ford-flex-costs-how-much


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6668751/




thats a classic. Same can be said for a lot of forums, including ski/ride


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6668751/



That was awesome!


----------



## Sky (Jun 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6668751/



The funny (or funnier) part is watching that vid, then reading the Ford Flex thread.  Same path, different delivery modes!  "You're not listening".  HA!  "She could do the work herself with an impact wrench"  Awesome!

I was looking at a replacement SUV...I', @ 178k in my 02 Blazer.  It's running well but the next time I need to make a repair equivalent to a car payment...I'm launching.

So I've been checking intellichoice.com.  Up to a month ago, it gave a nifty little status of (five-year) ownership costs.  But the site is different now and (to me) less helpful.  AND...as with all other sources, you must "consider" who pays their bills.

I like the Acadia/Traverse/Enclave.  The Edge seems like it's a tad small for my purposes.  Good luck with the search.  Happy Hunting and be sure to keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6668751/





SkiDork said:


> thats a classic. Same can be said for a lot of forums, including ski/ride



Aside from price, which I hadn't researched, I don't see the Flex as being that far off from what he was looking for.


----------



## hammer (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll be looking at a replacement for the Highlander in the not too distant future...and after towing a 2000+ lb pop-up camper with it I think I'll be leaning towards a body-on-frame SUV.  Won't like the daily commute as much but I'm hoping the towing will be easier.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2010)

I was behind a Tesla coming in to work today. Took me a while to realize what it was.
I take it as a good sign, since they're apparently making deliveries now.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> I'll be looking at a replacement for the Highlander in the not too distant future...and after towing a 2000+ lb pop-up camper with it I think I'll be leaning towards a body-on-frame SUV.  Won't like the daily commute as much but I'm hoping the towing will be easier.



Look into a Grand Cherokee. They're a uniframe, but they'll get the job done. The 2010's are the last of the WK bodystyle. I'm thinking the 4.7 V8 will help with towing. The 3.7V6 may be a bit underpowered. 

The 2011's are really sharp looking. The V6 will put out 290 hp....I can't recall the torque specs offhand, but they're not that far from the hp #. Impressive numbers for a 6. They'll be offering it with an 8 as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 4, 2010)

Skiquattro did you make a decision yet?


----------



## skijay (Jun 6, 2010)

If you buy a Saturn Outlook, make sure that there is an Authorized Saturn Service Center in your area. Not all GM dealers are and they may or may not honor the Saturn / GM warranty.  From what I found out, it is the dealerships discretion to do warranty work it if they are NOT one of the service centers.


----------

